# Lagging arm



## Crmnl (May 9, 2016)

My arms are a weak point because I was the only person when I started working out who hated doing arms and usually didn't but I've been getting them up however my right arm is about a quarter inch bigger then my left I know my left fails first so I always start with it. I was just curious if anyone else ran into a problem like this and some strategies to help fix it!


----------



## saltylifter (May 9, 2016)

Everyone has diffrent proportion from the right side to the left. If your weak on one side and it has less mass do more reps with the weak arm.


----------



## thqmas (May 9, 2016)

You can do more reps on the weak arm, like salty said.

You can do barbell curls. It will take time but it will correct itself eventually.

What I do: I take a heavier weight for the weak arm (for 5 reps max), and bomb the weak bicep. I do it before I start the set. It seems weird, but try it. 
So you won't do the same reps on each arm, so what? That's retarded. You obviously have your left arm weaker than the right, so why think you will do the same reps, with the same weight, on both?

It's like guys who pin every 3.5 days, it's retarded. What? Just for the sake of symmetry? lol

I truly believe that by using heavier weights on the weaker arm, you will gain more strength and eventually the weaker arm will be in par with the other.

But, that what worked for me. I can't have symmetrical biceps 

My left arm was almost torn when I was 19. It was literally hanging out on some veins and arteries and the bone was... Never mind, bottom line: I had a part of the muscle removed. But today my left arm is stronger than my right arm.

Btw, what's your arms measurements? If it's in the range of 14-16 inches, I wouldn't even bother and I would of just put my attention into growing them altogether.


----------



## Crmnl (May 9, 2016)

thqmas said:


> You can do more reps on the weak arm, like salty said.
> 
> You can do barbell curls. It will take time but it will correct itself eventually.
> 
> ...



Thanks I'll definitely try it I figured and I do something similar but thought I'd ask! And I know the reps don't matter I was just saying I know it's weaker and have paid attention I guess. But yea they are in the 15 range I know I have a lot to go I just didn't want it to get worse and worse!


----------



## bigdog (May 9, 2016)

my arms are close in size but not in strength. I can curl far more than with my left than my right and im right handed! just keep doing extra work on the smaller side either with heavier weight or more reps. remember to focus on mind muscle connection too! genetics can be a b&*ch sometimes!


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

It's quite normal to have strength and muscle imbalances, quarter of an inch isn't that bad a difference tbf. I had one guy in my class at school who had one arm 3/4" bigger than the other due to only doing concentration curls with his strong arm #logic...he looked stupid as fuark until he did the same with his other arm and became more proportional


----------



## snake (May 9, 2016)

No one will notice 1/4" and truthfully, that's not much. I'm a good 3/8 and I could care less.


----------



## thqmas (May 9, 2016)

Asymmetry is a beautiful thing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2016)

snake said:


> No one will notice 1/4" and truthfully, that's not much. I'm a good 3/8 and I could care less.



This. My left arm has always been a little smaller. I never did anything special to make it catch it. I just killed arm day like always and eventually that left arm caught up. 

To the op can I ask how big your arms are? Just curious.


----------

